# Hello All



## Steve24622 (Aug 12, 2014)

G'day.

My name is Steve I have 2 kids over 20..

I like to fish when I have time and not at work.

Found you web site on Google..

I live in SA, Mono Para..

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome to the site mate.....lots of fishing to be had here in SA from a yak


----------



## Steve24622 (Aug 12, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> welcome to the site mate.....lots of fishing to be had here in SA from a yak


Thinking of getting 1 they look cool to fish from..

But not a lot of fresh water rivers to fish in SA..

And have a thing about small boat or yak and Bigggg shark.... :shock:


----------

